# K-60 head popped off



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Today while running a fairly standard drain call with the new K-60 I had a first. Though the K-60 is new, running a sectional Ridgid is not. 

Do not know why or even how it happened but the head popped off the 7/8 cable. What is weird is that I had already run the snake one time and cleared the line, this run was to make sure it was clear. 

Thankfully I had the camera and was able to retrieve the head. 

Cable was not frozen, is new used about 8 times, and everthing went as normal. 

Any thoughts on why this happened?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Did you verify the pin was pushed forward?


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Did you verify the pin was pushed forward?


Well I sure thought I did. :laughing:

I've had more than a few pop off when its freezing cold or the cable is well used and the pin is worn so its made me more than a little paranoid to check and recheck when changing heads. But never has one come off in the line especially after running it through the line one time.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Did you verify the pin was pushed forward?


It really is a simple, almost fool proof design. I do not think it is possible for the head to come off if the pin is extended properly.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Get a good drum machine and that won't happen ! :thumbup: lol


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> It really is a simple, almost fool proof design. I do not think it is possible for the head to come off if the pin is extended properly.


Hard to accept that after thousands of snake jobs that I would not secure a head to the cable. 

Oh well at least I know how to use the retriever. :laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Sand is your enemy. Grit, dirt, etc will clog that little pin. Keep it oiled.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

JERRYMAC said:


> Get a good drum machine and that won't happen ! :thumbup: lol


Repeat to self...must refuse bait, must refuse bait, must refuse bait, must refuse bait, must refuse bait, must refu...


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> Hard to accept that after thousands of snake jobs that I would not secure a head to the cable.
> 
> Oh well at least I know how to use the retriever. :laughing::thumbup:




Are you sure the K-Silly didn't overpower the bit and break it off :whistling2:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> Hard to accept that after thousands of snake jobs that I would not secure a head to the cable.
> 
> Oh well at least I know how to use the retriever. :laughing::thumbup:


 
this is what you get for doing a drain on thanksgiving day...

no good deed ever goes un-punished


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> Are you sure the K-Silly didn't overpower the bit and break it off :whistling2:


Now that is simply not possible....:laughing:

I've used my K-7500 to retrieve sectional cables that someone left behind several times....

I know this doesn't happen with drum machines...:thumbup:


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> this is what you get for doing a drain on thanksgiving day...
> 
> no good deed ever goes un-punished



Amen lol


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

JERRYMAC said:


> Get a good drum machine and that won't happen ! :thumbup: lol



Nope, the Ridgid drum cable with turnscrew ends can loosen. I recall somebody posting a pic of Ridgid cable with a worm clamp behind the head.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> Nope, the Ridgid drum cable with turnscrew ends can loosen. I recall somebody posting a pic of Ridgid cable with a worm clamp behind the head.


I used to punch out the turnscrew and install a roll pin.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> I used to punch out the turnscrew and install a roll pin.


That's a great idea, like the spartans . How hard is it to punch out the turnscrew?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

super easy.


----------



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

wow. i'm still using the turnscrew. can you elaborate on what a roll pin is. i did notice that the newer 7500 cable has changed to the 3800/60 style cable connections.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Oh Noooooo !!!!!


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

klempner said:


> wow. i'm still using the turnscrew.  can you elaborate on what a roll pin is. i did notice that the newer 7500 cable has changed to the 3800/60 style cable connections.




Yup......


----------

